# insane partying in chiang mai



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

Chiang Mai is filling up with tourists and there is an insanely active party atmosphere here now. 

It is as if the high season just started all over again, even though it is about to end as the hot weather returns. 

People are flooding in for the Songkran celebration around 13, 14, 15 April. If you are one of the partyers, you should get your watergun before the best ones are scooped up. 

There is live music at many clubs within walking distance of Thapae Gate.


----------

